# Keine bisse! :(



## Dr. Kalamaris (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo, seit diesem Jahr darf ich angeln und bin mind 2 mal die Woche unterwegs, doch was mich verwundert, seit ich den Schein habe war ich bestimmt schon 6 malam Wasser auf Hecht und barsch doch gefangen habe ich nichts. Hatte letzten Sonntag nen Hecht dran der sich aber nach 10 sec in einem Sprung befreien konnte. Heute hatte ich auch wieder ne hechtattacke konnte den Fisch aber nicht Haken da er anscheinend relativ weit hinten in den Köder biss und ich mit gummifisch und offsethaken fischte. Doch bis auf die 2 Hechte und einen barsch der mich 20 cm vorm Ufer total erschreckte konnte ich keinen weiteren biss vermelden, weder auf Gummi Spinner Blinker wobbler dropshot oder sonst i.ne Methode. Kann es daran liegen, dass es dieses Jahr relativ lange kalt war und die Hechte erst jetzt Leichen und dadurch nicht beißen? Oder mache ich i.was falsch? 
Lg Daniel


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

So wie du schreibst hast du nicht viel falsch gemacht! Ich angel seit fast 25 Jahren und sechs mal ohne fisch kommt sehr oft vor! Denk immer dran wir gehen Fischen und nicht ernten. Bleib am Ball und geh weiter und du wirst auch Sternstunden erleben glaub mir! Geduld und Spucke und dann klappt es auch! Gruß Kai


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Hallo, seit diesem Jahr darf ich angeln und bin mind 2 mal die Woche unterwegs, doch was mich verwundert, seit ich den Schein habe war ich bestimmt schon 6 malam Wasser auf Hecht und barsch doch gefangen habe ich nichts. Hatte letzten Sonntag nen Hecht dran der sich aber nach 10 sec in einem Sprung befreien konnte. Heute hatte ich auch wieder ne hechtattacke konnte den Fisch aber nicht Haken da er anscheinend relativ weit hinten in den Köder biss und ich mit gummifisch und offsethaken fischte. Doch bis auf die 2 Hechte und einen barsch der mich 20 cm vorm Ufer total erschreckte konnte ich keinen weiteren biss vermelden, weder auf Gummi Spinner Blinker wobbler dropshot oder sonst i.ne Methode. Kann es daran liegen, dass es dieses Jahr relativ lange kalt war und die Hechte erst jetzt Leichen und dadurch nicht beißen? Oder mache ich i.was falsch?
> Lg Daniel


 


Hallo Daniel,#h

schön das du auch im Board bist.#6

Ich glaube nicht,das die Hechtfehlbisse etwas mit dem
laichen zu tun haben.Zumindest an unseren Vereinsge-
wässern (Rheinland) ist die Laichzeit schon lange vorbei.
Sind deine Köder evtl. zu groß,oder fehlt der "Angstdrilling"?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,#h
> 
> schön das du auch im Board bist.#6
> 
> ...


Selbst wenn der "Angstdrilling" fehlt... Er wird fangen über kurz oder lang...


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der "Angstdrilling" fehlt... Er wird fangen über kurz oder lang...


 

Vollkommen richtig.Aber wenn die Hechte so wie bei uns z.Z.
sehr "spitz" beissen,dann könnte der 2. Haken die Phase doch die Zeit zwischen "kurz oder lang" etwas verkürzen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Haste recht ich fisch auch meistens mit den Schiss drilling! Aber beim TE fehlt glaub ich nur die Geduld wie bei uns allen am Anfang. Aber dat wird schon denk ich...


----------



## Lammbock (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

ich war auch jetzt 5x mit gummifisch oder wobbler unterwegs und kein hecht biss kein nachläufer gar nichts .... ... 
bin das erste jahr mit nem wobbler unterwegs könnt aber daran liegen das ich meinen köder falsch präsentir .... ich werde es weiter versuchen ^^


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *



Lammbock schrieb:


> ich war auch jetzt 5x mit gummifisch oder wobbler unterwegs und kein hecht biss kein nachläufer gar nichts .... ...
> bin das erste jahr mit nem wobbler unterwegs könnt aber daran liegen das ich meinen köder falsch präsentir .... ich werde es weiter versuchen ^^


 


Wenn ich bei jedem 5. Blinkern einen verwertbaren Biss auf
KuKö hätte,wäre ich absolut zufrieden.:m

Gruß und Geduld
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Lammbock (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

so war das nicht gemeint^^ aber 5 tage lang für 4 stunden angeln gehen und kein einzigen biss zu haben is sehr ernüchternd vor allem wenn man andere angler trifft und die praalen was sie schon gefangen haben ....


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Glaub nicht alles, was Dir erzählt wird...hatte gestern wieder zwei Beispiele...

Ich treffe einen dynamischen Angler mittleren Alters mit ner augenscheinlich guten Ausrüstung...der mir erzählt, daß er heut schon 4 Zander an der Stelle hatte, die er alle "releast" hat |uhoh: ! Dann faselt er noch was vom "XY-irgendwas Shad" und ich musste dann schnell weiter...

Ein Stück weiter sitzt ein älterer Bekannter mit dem Boot...der erzählt mir dann, daß der Typ einen mindermaßigen Schniepel hatte...er saß wohl schon mit Boot da als der andere kam und konnte in seine Richtung gucken...er selbst hat 2 maßige Zander, die er mir zeigte und hatte einige Fehlbisse...

Kurz darauf gesellt sich ein weiteres Boot in die Nähe der Stelle...auf die Frage beißt was antwortet der "Opa": Nein, seit 4 Stunden nix...

Soviel zum Wahrheitsgehalt von Angleraussagen bei Unbekannten...

Angeln einfach weiter, am besten mit Blinkern und Spinnern...so kommst Du am schnellsten zum Erfolg bei Hecht und Barsch...nicht entmutigen lassen...

Manchmal rennt man auch zwei Wochen ohne vernünftigen Biss am See rum und weiß nicht warum...


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Hätte zuerst darauf getippt dass die Zeit nicht stimmt, war aber Samstag Sonntag letzte Woche non stop am Weiher mit feeder und raubfischrute, dich selbst da nur rotaugen und einen hechtbiss Sonntag morgen auf nen Groden durchsichtig glitzernden twister. Kollege war auch noch auf Karpfen und Waller doch auch er hatte keinen biss. Naja dann werde ich mein Glück weiter versuchen müssen und i. Wann wird hoffentlich noch was beißen.


----------



## vermesser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Is doch schon mal was, Plötzen machen doch Spaß...tja und das nicht jeder Biss ein Treffer ist...so ist halt angeln...

Nicht ärgern...angeln...hilft fast immer.


----------



## Gosef (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

@Dr. Kalamaris

Ich war am Wochenende 3 Tage jeweils so 4-5 Stunden am Diemelsee mit Boot! ich hatte nicht einen Biss! Weder auf Kunstköder noch auf Köderfisch! Und hab auch keinen Angler beobachtet der irgendwas gefangen hätte! Auf dem Echolot war genug Fisch! Aber wenn die Biester nicht wollen, wollen die nicht!


Gruß

Gosef


----------



## Dynator (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Ja was soll ich Euch sagen ich bin seit einer Woche jeden Abend auf dem Steg und habe immer zwei Angeln auf Grund mit Tauwurm oder Köderfisch und habe seit dem nur einen kleinen Barsch.Tja so ist Angeln ebend. Aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage. BESTIMMT!!!


----------



## bild (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Hi bin auch Jungangler und kann mir daher denken wie du dich fühlst. Habe auch lange zeit sehr selten gefangen bis ich angefangen habe mal mit miniködern zu angeln zum Beispiel den Fin S 3" kannst du am DS- Rig führen oder auch so am Jig etc.... . Seit dem fange ich jedes mal manchmal auch nur Schniepel aber das erfüllt halt dieses Gefühl etwas gefangen zu haben. Fange auf soclhe Köder auch regelmäßig gut Fische. Also Probiers mal aus und berichte !


MfG

Niki


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Mit DS hab ich es auch schon versucht hatte kleine ca 2,5 cm lange Köder aus dem ds Programm vom jörg strehlow dich auch darauf kein biss. Werde es jetzt diese Woche mal im Rhein mit der feeder auf Barben versuchen vllt geht da ja was


----------



## Der Pate (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Jeder Tag ist Angeltag. Aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag...


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Häng einfach n paar zusatzdrillinge dran:q

Naja das ist halt so beim angeln :q


----------



## ForellenHunter96 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

Schleppen in der Lippe auf Hecht.
Ich war letztes mal angeln , schon länger her hab ich einen kleinen Hecht gefangen. Mit einem Blinker der war Rot gestreift.

Der hecht war nur 34 CM also hab ich ihn Freigelassen.

Versuch es auch mal damit.


----------



## jungangler 93 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Mit DS hab ich es auch schon versucht hatte kleine ca 2,5 cm lange Köder aus dem ds Programm vom jörg strehlow dich auch darauf kein biss. Werde es jetzt diese Woche mal im Rhein mit der feeder auf Barben versuchen vllt geht da ja was


 

vergiss den käse nicht.:q also ich würde dir erst mal nen kleines gewässer empfehlen da kannste nicht am fisch vorbei fischen. ich hab am bodensee angefange 1 jahr nichts dann 3 jahre schussen (15 meter breiter fluss)und ein paar weiher. viel gelernt ausprobiert. neulich bodensee = 3 brassen und ein 70 er hecht, sowie ein kumpel nen aal und ne 55cm brasse. heute schussen gewesen 5 bachforellen und 2 döbel auf wobbler und spinner. im vergleich= 1 jahr schussen 7 forellen .

also bleib am ball
und lass den köder im wasser


----------



## Nacko (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Keine bisse! *

moin, ich war jetzt auch 4-5 Tage auf Zander los. Hätte mich auch über ein paar Barsche gefreut, die normalerweise ja immer leicht zu fangen sind.
Gefangen habe ich letztendlich ein paar kleine Hechte, ein knapp 50er war immerhin dabei.
Aber auch an den absolut zanderträchtigen Stellen, wollte diese einfach nicht. Hat denn dieses JAhr hier schon jemand Zander gefangen oder ist es denen irgendwie noch zu kalt? . Ist schon recht merkwürdig, so wenig Bisse wie dieses Jahr hatte ich im Juni noch nie.
Vielleicht kann man auch erkennen, wer es sich direkt unter mir bequem gemacht hat- ein ca 50er Hecht


----------

